# Help me sex my tegu (Bobby?)



## laurarfl (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been gathering opinions about the gender of my young tegu and I think this is my first post here on TeguTalk. I lurk here off and on, though! 

Quick intro...I have three tegus, Two Argentine B/W and one large and lovely Colombian B/W. The one is question was a prize from Varnyard's essay contest last year (thanks again, Bobby!) I just absolutely adore this little one and I'd like to find a mate for this one or my female at the August reptile show in Daytona. So, I'm leaning toward female for the one in question, but it's only 11 mos old and sort of smallish. Sometimes I think I feel small beads near the vent, but it's a REALLY squirmy lizard. The ventral pic is not the best, it's near shed and was only still for a nanosecond. I don't think it's in the correct position to really get a true view.

This tegu is 11 months old, and 22-24" long as best as I can measure.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 7, 2008)

This is the male, note the buttons:






Note the female does not have these:






However, judging by your picture, the legs are down. The buttons could be hidden, but looking at the side view of the tegu it looks female to me. And a pretty one I might add.  

Also welcome to the TeguTalk community Laura!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 7, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> This is the male, note the buttons:


That's our male! He's DEFINITELY a male!


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmm...I'll try for a better shot, but I do think it's a female.

My camera is rather stinky!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 7, 2008)

By the way, that is the mother to yours in the female belly shot:


----------



## angelrose (Jul 7, 2008)

hey, hi laura :welc


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, Angelrose, I'm getting opinions everywhere! 

You know, Bobby, that must explain the orange coloring on the belly. I just love that! It's a lovely tegu, great personality and a real cutie!! We've been socially her around town a bit. She did her first 'gig' at a VBS show today and it was the first time she was touched by the audience. She did pretty good...a little stage fright, but not bad. The kids thought she was 'cool' and that her tongue was 'big and awesome'!


----------

